
Gradle vs. Maven Feature Comparison - aedott
http://gradle.org/maven_vs_gradle/
======
vorg
> Embedded GUI

> Gradle: In addition to supporting a traditional command line interface and
> IDE integration, Gradle offers a graphical user interface. This is a stand
> alone user interface that can be launched with the --gui option

> Maven: X

Maven was intended to be used from within an IDE -- that's why it doesn't
provide a GUI and uses XML that is only intended to be manipulated via an IDE
rather than edited directly by a user.

Also, I don't see Apache Groovy mentioned anywhere on that page. Are the
Gradle devs ashamed to mention it?

